
What time does your company get to work? - 13of40
Years ago, when I started at BigCorp, I reported to my new building at 8:00 sharp.  My boss didn&#x27;t come in until 10:00, and it turns out that&#x27;s the status quo there.  What is it for your company?
======
pathy
Our company policy is quite standard for BigCorps in Sweden:

8-17, with 45 minutes of lunch. Flextime +-1 hour (i.e 7-16, 9-18).

We trade 15 min of lunch (60->45) during the year for only working 7 hrs
during the summer, so 8-16 between June and August. Practically everyone is
off in July so it is a good deal for the company strictly speaking but that
one hour does make a bigger difference than I thought it would.

In my current project most get in between 7 and 8 but in other parts of the IT
organization most get in closer to 9. Varies a bit and many have kids so they
tend to arrive late or leave early.

------
tylerFowler
Our hours for developers are 10am to 4pm, which is because many of our
customers are in China so people often have to work and attend calls later at
night. So of course if you leave at 4 then it's expected that you're making up
the extra time at home. Though a lot of people (particularly those with kids)
make it in significantly earlier than 10.

------
brandonb927
Our company policy is "in before standup at 11am", I usually roll in anytime
between 9 and 10:30 depending on traffic

~~~
throweway
Similar here but 10am standup. 38hr week.

------
NeutronBoy
Some people get in early (7am), some people get in late (11-noon). People
generally put in roughly the correct amount of hours, and it evens out -
sometimes you do a short day, sometimes a long day. If you get done what you
need to and it doesn't disrupt your clients, it's pretty flexible.

(big-4 consulting company)

~~~
HenryTheHorse
Consulting folks also tend to work with customer's schedules (and the offshore
team's hours). There can never be fixed hours for those guys.

------
Gustomaximus
Mid-size corp office in Sydney: the bulk come in around 9am. We're flexible as
many people are working cross timezones and generally a progressive worker
mentality.

My experience is big corps require you to be in earlier, but there are much
less burning the midnight oil days.

------
joesmo
Whenever I wake up (usually before noon).

------
romanovcode
09:30 (standup) - 18:00, startup, berlin

------
aprdm
10:00 to 18:00 startup london

